# Curious about my horse's colour



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Not asking for a critique on conformation (that will come later with better pictures)

But I'm curious, what colour is he? What patterns or markings? I've not very knowledgeable on paint patterns or anything like that. I know nothing about his sire or dam, unfortunately.

Also.. these aren't recent. The recent ones are too dark. I never remember to take pictures!

Thank you


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Chestnut tovero
Tovero is typically a combination of multiple patterns. The only way to know which ones would be by genetic testing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright, well thanks!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree with Chestnut Tovero.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Tovero is a word that should be banned. Seriously. It is a "hey that horse has tobiano and at least one of three other white patterns, so I am going to call it tovero". It doesn't tell you anything about the other white patterns that the horse has. Ok, rant over.

Tobiano, yes. Also splash IMO. Could have sabino, the chin white could be indicating that, given the solid upper lip. Also could have frame, the way his blaze is trying to spread out on his forehead could be caused by frame.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

How interesting! 

Thank you


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

If tovero is banned, then overo should too  

Basically tovero is the term used to describe overo and tobiano combined, ignoring the actually pattern/s that are at play. Which is why I said that the only way to truly know the exact overlay of patterns is by genetic testing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree SunnyDraco. You will very rarely see me use the term overo, as I hate it just as much as tovero. Stupid, stupid words.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very beautiful Paint


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you Country Woman!


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

at first glance I would personally say splash, tobiano frame. Maybe sabino...but that could also be frame playing with the other patterns as well.

Cutie!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well thank you!


----------

